# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  What exactly does Dianabol do for you?

## Kal-El

Did some searching but I don't think I fully understand what it does. I have some left and want to run it next time I do a cycle. TIA

----------


## Merc..

Here is the profile .. Hope it helps....


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199829

----------


## MoneyAddyct

Check out the Steroid Profiles section. I guarantee you'll find what you're looking for.

----------


## juiceboxxx

steroid profiles then click on dianabol very simple.

----------


## Kal-El

Thanks guys, it was late and I probably came across it twice and didnt notice it. I see that its not very beneficial to do a dbol only cycle. Thanks guys that was really what I was trying to figure out.

----------


## 01dragonslayer

IMO dbol is only good for one thing....kick starting your cycle while waiting for the longer estered hormones to take effect. 

I don't understand. You cycled dbol previously not knowing its properties???

----------


## Timm1704

> IMO dbol is only good for one thing....kick starting your cycle while waiting for the longer estered hormones to take effect. 
> 
> I don't understand. You cycled dbol previously not knowing its properties???


whats there to understand? alot of people use steroids before they actually have a clue what they are doing. why start ripping the guy? (lol i know you havent yet, but that is a great way to start)

i agree that dbol is great for a kickstart, having used it in the past, and just finished my 6 week kickstart for my current cycle, dbol will give you one hell of a boost, strength and weight-wise. you may experience water retention and debilitating muscle pumps aswell.

----------


## 01dragonslayer

> whats there to understand? alot of people use steroids before they actually have a clue what they are doing.


Unfortunately people do....and thats why they don't understand why they lose all their gains post cycle. Its their first mistake.

I just believe that before I would start pokin' myself(or popin' pills) I would do a little research first.

----------


## Anavar Man

D-bol will turn the average gent into a puffy doe boy. Go with T-bol instead, who cares about gaining 8 lbs of waterweight in 2 weeks. The dramatic increases in strength can be a potential for injury if your not careful.

----------


## pdog80

Gotta agree with you there anavar man. I've tried both t and d-bol and must say that I'd take t-bol over d-bol any day. Doesn't make your muscles all watery and the strength gains and muscle gains aren't too bad either.
Great for a bulker as well cuz it made me hungry as hell. Let's not get into how d-bol made my lower back feel like shit.

----------


## vitor

Someone could make a strong case that d-bol might be the most powerful aas per mg. The quick strenght gains and pumps are the draw, and its dirt cheap too.

Personally, I dont like it to much though. Mostly b/c I cant stand the bloat...And the lower back pumps got so bad that I couldnt train squat and deadlift when I used it.

----------


## guest589745

> And the lower back pumps got so bad that I couldnt train squat and deadlift when I used it.



I forgot people have this problem with it, now that I read this, I had HORRIBLE back sorenes when squatting.....

----------


## stayinstacked

D-bol sucks, I'll never run the shit again. It's nothing but water weight, lower back pain, and gains that quickly go away as soon as you stop using it. I'd rather spend the extra buck and get some quality stuff like anavar , tren , or turinabol

----------


## AllGearedUp

Fire up some Abombs.

----------


## Kal-El

> IMO dbol is only good for one thing....kick starting your cycle while waiting for the longer estered hormones to take effect. 
> 
> I don't understand. You cycled dbol previously not knowing its properties???


Yes I understood its properties but never got a clear picture as to whether it was beneficial to do a DBol only cycle. Its probably 75/25 no/yes from what I have read and researched. Not something I'm interested in doing.

----------


## Kal-El

I play semi-pro ball and I when I ran my first cycle I remember my calves and back would kill me to the point at practice that I would have to walk around half bent over. I think next run I will go with either a lower dose or shorter kick start period.

----------


## Tren Bull

dbol will make you grow like a weed, and itl make you gorilla strong. it kicks in fast too. but the gains are kinda puffy and undefined, so its best to run dbol in the first weeks of your cycle, then switch it up to something like winstrol to get those puffy gains shreded up

----------


## guest589745

Dbol made me feel like i could break my forearm if I flexed it hard enough. I will use it again but I need to experiment with other things first and see what works best.

----------


## Tren Bull

> Dbol made me feel like i could break my forearm if I flexed it hard enough. I will use it again but I need to experiment with other things first and see what works best.



you had naposim right?

man that sh_t is strong

----------


## guest589745

yup, naps. They made me TAKE some good naps too for whatever reason.

----------


## bor

I luv ,my dbols  :Smilie: 

If you wanna get big for practically no money, use it ....

I don't agree with the whole no d bol alone doctrine thats been going around this board either....

----------


## guest589745

> I luv ,my dbols 
> 
> If you wanna get big for practically no money, use it ....
> 
> I don't agree with the whole no d bol alone doctrine thats been going around this board either....



I dont agree with the "its all water" BS but I do feel that the gains diminsih rapidly after discontinuence

----------


## bor

> I dont agree with the "its all water" BS but I do feel that the gains diminsih rapidly after discontinuence


Well you can keep a large part of them (50% after you lose the water looks pretty [email protected] good, because the muscles appear bigger when they're hard) with proper PCT....I'd say that 5-6 pound of LBM can be expected from a 4 week d bol cycle which isn't bad at all

----------


## McQueen

> Well you can keep a large part of them (50% after you lose the water looks pretty [email protected] good, because the muscles appear bigger when they're hard) with proper PCT....I'd say that 5-6 pound of LBM can be expected from a 4 week d bol cycle which isn't bad at all


Im with bor on this one as i managed to keep 5-6 pound of LBM from a 4 week cycle of D-bol only which only cost me &#163;20

----------


## RobbieG

whoever says dbol is shit must have a bad diet and did not use it properly.

I have used it, my friends, coach, teacher, co-workers etc..

----------


## spywizard

the gains do go away quickly... but the strength while on is great... take something that works for you as an AI.. and enjoy it..

it's some crazy stuff...

----------


## spywizard

but for an athlete...no it's not a good choice..

----------


## fitguy

from your talking guys it seems that dbol aint good in terms of net gains ..

----------


## BOBBY D

dbol is the breakfast of champions :AaGreen22:

----------


## Aesthetix

i use the russian d bolzz sometimes with other compounds sometimes alone .. the first time i used the dbolz alone i gained about 22 pounds and kept 14 with NO water retention .. i think its just a matter of eating good and doing moderate cardio .. and pct is also important for keeping gains .. but i think the worst part about taking the dbolz alone is it kills yur hpta thats why its better to take it with test . i also like the fact that d bolzz are anti catabolic .. so cardio in the morning on aan empty stomach is a breeze .. another reason why you shouldent see too much water retention . just my 2 cents

----------


## bor

> but for an athlete...no it's not a good choice..


I agree, but I don't agree with the gains going away quickly!

Also, ou'd have to specify 'gains' - because of the water...I usually take d bol for a month during the summer to preserve my muscle since my sleepin is bad (not enough or poor quality), but its hot as fvck, I constantly sweat, and I gain hardly any water....

WHen I take it during the winter, though, I get the bloating/moon face etc.

I guess it depends on the indivisual...

----------


## Kal-El

Man on some days when i didnt get enough water in my system, just bending down on one knee was like  :No No:  .

----------


## wes cst rydr

man, it killed my lower back and kiddneys but i also wasnt hydrated enough.i was bloated as hell,but this time im gonna try it with a little diaretics because it made me work out like an animal with deca .im gonna try deca +test-e+d tabs. kept me in agood mental state for the workout and felt invincible!!!!!!

----------


## Kal-El

> man, it killed my lower back and kiddneys but i also wasnt hydrated enough.i was bloated as hell,but this time im gonna try it with a little diaretics because it made me work out like an animal with deca.im gonna try deca +test-e+d tabs. kept me in agood mental state for the workout and felt invincible!!!!!!


Man tell me about the invincible part, i felt like i was really Kal-El :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AllGearedUp

Im 5 days into 4 weeks of abombs and 12 weeks of prop. Put on 4lbs already. Damn abombs.

----------


## spywizard

> I agree, but I don't agree with the gains going away quickly!
> 
> Also, ou'd have to specify 'gains' - because of the water...I usually take d bol for a month during the summer to preserve my muscle since my sleepin is bad (not enough or poor quality), but its hot as fvck, I constantly sweat, and I gain hardly any water....
> 
> WHen I take it during the winter, though, I get the bloating/moon face etc.
> 
> I guess it depends on the indivisual...


 
exactly.. it depends on the individual...

----------

